# Hand saws, corded vs cordless drills, need some basic tools



## jedispork (Jun 15, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I have a good selection of basic tools along with a craftsman tool set. I've done very little wood working tasks or anything that requires cutting. I did borrow my Dad's jig saw and cut out blocks of xps for replacing all the fiber glass insulation in my basement. I've always been concerned about using a saw and hired someone that knows what their doing. 

However I recently needed to cut some plywood and bought a simple stanley hand saw that was advertised to leave a clean cut. I actually had fun using it and felt safer. I can finally approach some other simple projects without bothering anyone. 

I know there are cross cut and rip saws. Not sure what this stanley saw is considered but didn't see any modern saws at the store labeled as such. What other basic items should I look into? I know I might need a pocket hole maker and a miter box to build some replacement cabinet doors. 

I've only needed to use a drill every few months. I learned how to roll my cords properly with the over under method and a corded drill always works when I need it. My Dad insists that everyone should have a cordless drill. I was looking into the red milwaukee set or a corded model with a clutch of which I have found several. 

I can't decide. The cord can be a hassle but even with lithium it feels like I'm buying into a problem and creating more junk for the landfill. However I've heard its not uncommon for the batteries to last over 5 years if you keep the batteries around 50% charged. Maybe even from a safety standpoint its worth it to get rid of the cord? Was hoping you could help


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If you only use power tools occasionally--stick with corded tools---

If you do decide to get a battery drill--consider Ryobe--the replacement batteries are half the price of every one else.

Google images will help with identifying a rip saw from a cross cut--rips have fewer,larger teeth--cross cuts,smaller and more teeth---plywood is best cut with a cross cut saw


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

In your situation, don't buy a Milwaukee. Don't get me wrong, I like them. I just ordered an M18 Fuel set which I've been researching for months. 

Problem is, batteries and tools are eye-wateringly expensive. For an occasional user, Ryobi works just fine. Some professionals have even started to use them, although they're still primarily a homeowner grade tool. A 12 volt kit will be priced right, and if you need something more heavy duty, you've still got your corded drill.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Like Oh'Mike said, you don't really NEED a bunch of power tools at this point, but, a cordless drill sure is nice to have. It's a great starter tool that really is versatile for many DIY projects. Start with a Craftsman or a Ryobi, and, in time, you can upgrade to a DeWalt or a Bosch depending on how often you use it.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

I am retired but do a considerable amount of woodworking. More like carpentry and some cabinet building. I have the Dewalt 12 volt Lithium ion drill, impact drive and drill/driver. Actually, I have two drill/drivers.

They have worked great for me. They are light and easy to use. And my assistant likes them also.

Since Dewalt has the 20volt models, that may be a good route to take. They should last you a long time.

BTW, the batteries are wonderful. They last a long time and recharge in about 40 minutes.

Good luck in your hunt for tools.
Mike


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Hand saws for sale today are usually crosscut. Even at auctions where heirs are selling Grandpa's old saws it would be unusual to find a rip saw. If one was found it may be one that Grandpa changed from crosscut to rip. To determine if it's crosscut, a glance at the teeth tells us but for the inexperienced a sewing needle will slide down the toothed edge of a crosscut but not a rip.

To add to your tool collection, a few clamps will always be needed whether nailing, screwing, gluing or just holding. Since the advent of the Quick Grips I seldom ever pick up anything else and use them for more than just wood working. There are people that will tell you they can't apply enough pressure. Those people have other problems with their project.

Over about a 5 year period I collected probably 25 old original ( not Irwin ) Quick grips from 4" micro to 52" clamps. The ones I use most are 6" and 12" but the 24 and 36 ers come in handy on occasion. One door job called for two 52" to be tied together. Not pretty but it worked.

When one doesn't have a dedicated gun vise the QG serves the purpose of holding it upright while bore siting as pictured. The seat frame clamping would drive me insane trying any other clamps. Shimming a saw horse leg to stop teeter totter is made easy and steam bending can be a snap. 

I wish you well in your tool collection endeavors.


----------



## jedispork (Jun 15, 2010)

Mort said:


> In your situation, don't buy a Milwaukee. Don't get me wrong, I like them. I just ordered an M18 Fuel set which I've been researching for months.


Someone is also telling me that I need a impact driver and they pretty much only use the drill for drilling anymore. The milwaukee set geared towards home use is only $50 more than the ryobi combo (150 vs 200) and it has a better warranty along with very few reports of battery failure unlike the ryobi. The B&D models seem like a better deal especially the one where you can switch out the head for a impact driver. You can also buy a 20v trimmer and have extra batteries that way through them. According to reviews their current line up is a quality product for the average home owner. 

Just about all other brands have reports of chuck wobble in their mid line drills. From my research almost everything is made by 2 companies now. B&D owns dewalt and porter cable. TTI makes ryobi, ridgid, and many of the other brands. I've been over thinking all of this and can't decide. With lithium batteries the cord is attached to your wallet instead of an outlet. I was hoping you guys would tell me just to get over it and buy a cordless already but it seems my battery concerns are valid. 

I do have a few clamps already. very handy to have. Thanks to everyone for the info and suggestions.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

If that's a concern, Ridgid has a lifetime warranty on the tool and batteries. Quality is on par with the Ryobi, although initial purchase price will be a bit more.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

@jedispork - today while you were contemplating what to get, we were steady at it building shelves in our storage building using the DeWalt 12v drill/drivers.

I am pretty sure I have given these tools a good workout over the past year and 1/2 with no problems encountered.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

jedispork said:


> Someone is also telling me that I need a impact driver and they pretty much only use the drill for drilling
> 
> The B&D models seem like a better deal especially the one where you can switch out the head for a impact driver.


You don't "need" an impact driver, but if you spring for it, you'll never go back. It's like night and day vs. driving screws with a drill/driver. 

The swappable heads seem like snake oil to me. A few brands are coming out with that type of system (Craftsman, Ridgid, etc.), and I'm not sold. They don't seem very strong, as the specs on the Craftsman impact wrench suggest (150lb/ft on a 1/2" impact is unacceptable). I wish tool companies would quit trying to reinvent the wheel, it rarely comes into the mainstream.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

First off, I agree with Mike in that there is nothing wrong with corded tools for occasional use. And frankly I have seen a number of people spend a lot of money on tools that they probably will never use once they got past that one project, so I honestly respect your sensibility.

But you mentioned pocket holes for cabinet doors, cordless tools, and drills versus impact drivers, so here's an example. You have holes to drill and screws to run, so you put your pilot drill in the drill, and your screw bit in the driver. No fiddling around switching bits back and forth. Set one down, pick up the other, and keep going. And I'm not going to get into a brand debate, but it is not uncommon to find a drill and impact kit, with batteries, for less than a single tool. Meanwhile, again, nothing wrong with a cord.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I disagree with Mort a little as I feel the Ridgid line is quite a bit above Ryobi I will agree Ryobi has really improved over the last few years. Oh well we all have opinions.

The one feature I like about cordless over corded is being able to take it anywhere without worry about extension cords and the like if power is not in reach.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

jedispork said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a good selection of basic tools
> I can't decide. The cord can be a hassle but even with lithium it feels like I'm buying into a problem and creating more junk for the landfill. However I've heard its not uncommon for the batteries to last over 5 years if you keep the batteries around 50% charged. Maybe even from a safety standpoint its worth it to get rid of the cord? Was hoping you could help


Ayuh,.... By cuttin' the cord, 'n goin' battery powered, you'll find many, Many more uses for the tool,....

Brands aside, If I could have only _*1*_ battery tool, it would be an 18v Makita hammerdrill,....

It'll drill 'bout anything you'll encounter, 'n drive most fasteners,....


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> It'll drill 'bout anything you'll encounter, 'n drive most fasteners,.


Not to mention that the clutch can save you from stupid mistakes setting screws into soft woods, particle boards, or plastic.


----------



## jedispork (Jun 15, 2010)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... By cuttin' the cord, 'n goin' battery powered, you'll find many, Many more uses for the tool,....


I ended up with the Milwaukee 2691-22 set for 200$. The tools are 5 year warranty and batteries are 3 years which could last much longer with proper care. I also picked up the corded B&D matrix drill/driver with a clutch that should make a good backup I guess.

I would have been fine with corded and have been for a while but I do miss my old cordless drill. Its a difficult choice from a cost standpoint for my casual use but at least the lithium batteries hold their charge longer. A drill is more of a mobile tool so I guess cordless makes more sense.

thanks everyone for the help


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

You'll like that Milwaukee set. I just took delivery of the M18 Fuel set, and the impact driver took the lug nut off my truck, which was torqued to 140lb/ft. The power seems a bit underrated.


----------

